# If you've ever lost a pet before - you should watch this video...



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

After unexpectedly losing my 7-yr old female GSD in April and then having the same thing happen with my 9-yr old male GSD in June (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/161198-i-am-complete-total-shock.html) I became aware of a book that's being released the end of September called "Going Home - Finding Peace When Pets Die" by Jon Katz.

Today, Jon released a video on YouTube to accompany his book release at the end of the month. It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. (



) He also has a Facebook page for the book (Going Home: Finding Peace When Pets Die - Wall | Facebook).

I truly cannot WAIT to read it.....

RIP sweet Titan and Nikka....neither of you should be gone from our lives yet....I miss you both deeply every, single day.....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay now I'm bawling and my dogs are freaking out on what just hurt mommy and made her cry. 

It's not been a year yet since Binx was taken away. Killian was just a puppy when we lost him. A dog stuck in a cats body.... I miss him everyday.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Your dgos were beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. I dread the day my 2 dogs cross the bridge. Your dogs looked so happy. Its amazing how these dogs touch our lives. I wish you the best.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

rgollar said:


> Your dgos were beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. I dread the day my 2 dogs cross the bridge. Your dogs looked so happy. Its amazing how these dogs touch our lives. I wish you the best.


Thank you SO much. I have really been missing them lately - even with my new little 4.5 month old pup around. I don't know what I'd do if she wasn't here!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay now I'm bawling and my dogs are freaking out on what just hurt mommy and made her cry.
> 
> It's not been a year yet since Binx was taken away. Killian was just a puppy when we lost him. A dog stuck in a cats body.... I miss him everyday.


....so do you think you'll get the book?


----------

